# Name A Great Quality About Yourself :)



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey everyone,

thought id start a new thread about the great qualities that we all have.

State as many as you please  

"im a great son and an awesome friend"


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm very athletic and determined to always improve.


----------



## tedgills (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm honest.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I play the drums and I love it!!! :yes


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I never give up once I've got my heart set on it


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel I'm a good listener, and at times can be funny


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I can laugh at myself


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm pretty wise. It scares me when I get into that Yoda type deep though... :O


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm pretty cute.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I can drink a pint of Guinness while standin on me head


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm very accepting of people.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm a dreamer, my feet are never on the ground.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

i trust my self


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an unique attitude.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am the worlds most patient person :yes


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Trustworthy!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a caring, empathetic person, which I've come to learn is pretty rare.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I see the goodness in others


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i used to be able to make people laugh. it was the best feeling ever.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Im nice to most people i meet


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm an optimist 

(mostly)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I can be patient.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm nice and open towards most people.
I have a unique perspective on life and various stuff.
I'm independent.
Good sense of humour.
Laid back.
Adventurous.
Vivid imagination and a thinker.

Ok,so more than one,but there are quite a few things on the inside at least that I like about myself.Harder to accept whats on the outside.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Tolerant.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm open-minded.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I am a _very_ hard worker.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I love my positive attitude and my self confidence.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been told on separate occasions by different people that I'm fun to work with.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Forgiving.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am funny, sweet and honest. And I love to make the people I care about happy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have great abs, but they're hiding under my fat. They're very shy.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can be depended on to get the job done.


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm very open minded and caring.. they're the only things that I really like about my myself.


----------



## genius (Jun 11, 2010)

i am a genius


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I like that I'm a kind caring person


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Diligent


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

Smartypants 

What? I think it's great!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you don't intimidate me I'll entertain you


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

wow i love all the quality's u guys have listed.

I hope you can see how awesome all of you truly are

    

keep naming those qualities


----------



## disk (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm a fast learner.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm very hardworking and driven to succeed.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have very quick reflexes, I'm good at catching fallen objects


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not addicted to meth... unless meth is in pizza.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm compassionate


----------



## Sugarymonk (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm caring, compassionate, a great friend, and extremely romantic when comfortable.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like mostly everyone


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i can make friends easily


----------



## NameIsNotImportant (Aug 30, 2010)

I have some good friends, and I can make people laugh


----------



## danielleewright151 (Aug 30, 2010)

I try to do the right thing even when it's difficult and I care very much about other people.


----------



## HunterThompson (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm compassionate, I do not anger easily, and I learn quickly.

Eh that's actually three but oh well


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm hyper-focused when I'm learning, working, etc.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a really fast runner. 
I can out-run me neighbour's 3-legged dog 'Juke'.
We both went fer the same squeezy-ball yesterday and he was at least 3 yards behind me in the end.

I also heal very fast from dog-bites. Which I also discovered yesterday. (thanks Juke)


----------



## peaceandlove (Sep 1, 2010)

*I'm nice*

I'm pretty much nice to everyone...


----------



## NameIsNotImportant (Aug 30, 2010)

"Those" times I actually do my homework, I always get top grades


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I only mean the best for people.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

When I do work, I work very hard.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love to help people.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

these are indeed admirable qualities.

Every one of us are special in our own way and we must always remember who we are based on these qualities when difficult situations arise.

A major recent quality which im extremely proud of is

im really starting to believe in my self.   

Keep adding those qualities ppl


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I change my mind a lot.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

I am very kind to others


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My brain has powerful problem solving abilities.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I have never cussed anyone out in my entire life. I have made sarcastic remarks and have had disagreements with people, but have never completely gone off on somebody. I find this to be an achievement after having people do it to me. I have yet to see no reason to do this to somebody. I try to treat people the way I want to be treated.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm a spontaneous person.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't take my anger out on others and I don't snap unless you REALLY REALLY piss me off - I only snapped badly at one person my life!


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think that I am genuenly kind, & I try to be a good listener.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am open-minded.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I am a very hard worker.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm imaginative and creative


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Ironically I have been told that I am easy to talk to and that I am a good listener.


----------



## slive (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm really nice and caring, I genuinely care about how other people feel and want others to be happy.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm open-minded


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm even-tempered.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have nice eyes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My low sex drive.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am good at video games.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a really really nice person, and I am one of the least judgemental people ever.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am caring.

I am not bad looking.

I am diligent.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im practical but not to the point of being an anal/gatherer and rigid. i know how to have fun.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I love everything.


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am a kind and considerate person.


----------



## AliceBlackberry (Sep 13, 2010)

I am hard-working, disciplined, and open-minded. I am empathetic and love helping people.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Whether I have SA or not, I always get sh*t done. Especially when it comes to schoolwork. I go beyond to get things done and always strive for the highest grade possible. (OK not always, but most of the time)

I also very reliable. During my review it was found I've only missed one day of work in the past year and that was for a school-related reason. If I tell somebody I'm going to call them, or do something, I do it. I don't "forget," but maybe that's because I'm not busy and don't have a ton of social activities going on. I'm open minded to that being a reason lol.


----------



## Emberwings (Sep 28, 2010)

I play piano and sketch pictures


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

rockguitarist89 said:


> Whether I have SA or not, I always get sh*t done. Especially when it comes to schoolwork. I go beyond to get things done and always strive for the highest grade possible. (OK not always, but most of the time)


YES. I am also a person who gets sh*t done. The temptation to be lazy or to avoid things is always pretty strong, but overall I am, well, a sh*t-doer.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can take care of myself.


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

I am considerate of other's feelings.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I may not be friendly, but I'm nice darnit! :b


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

I know how to make some pretty bomb spaghetti ...


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a pretty awesome listener


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm really compassionate, and unjudgemental


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm observant


----------



## AwkwardTurtle (Sep 24, 2010)

I can be smart when I feel like it
I bring a fair amount of boys to the yard 
I'm super laid-back/go with the flow-y
I have a good sense of humor
I have an awesome taste in music and am a pretty awesome musician on top of that
I'm awkward, but my awkwardness can be quite charming

Being egotistical every once in a while is good for the soul


----------



## Athena777 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am patient, kind, loving, and compassionate. I work hard and I try to enjoy the little things in life.


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

My power level is over 9000!!!!! 

Also dislikes being judgmental, tries to be open-minded, and is nice


----------



## Sugarymonk (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm trustworthy, honest, a good friend, a great listener, an awesome lover and a very hard worker


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Shoeless Jane said:


> My power level is over 9000!!!!!


 haha

I dont give up on my goals.


----------



## humility (Oct 2, 2010)

I love you, and everyone.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I love to learn.


----------



## panterapinkfloyd (Oct 7, 2010)

im good looking, determined in the gym, and would do anything for people i care about


----------



## Mystic76 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am very empathetic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I will do anything for the people I love, even stretch myself beyond my limits and comfort zones.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i can sleep forever


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm smart but not a know it all unless we're discussing music than seriously i pity you if its classical or metal we're talking about because literally your ear will fall off hahaha


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You also have a big heart!

I am very creative.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> ^ You also have a big heart!
> 
> I am very creative.


Thanks!!!! You are indeed creative i wish i could draw half as good as you and your writing is very good as well from what you've shared with me!!!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I am generous and considerate to others, but I think all of us here are.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I enjoy helping others and I don't give up on my dreams easily. I am also loyal to my friends.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can run really fast.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I get bored with glib talk lol and do go off the road a bit to express myself. This is something I have to do, my family accept it but I'm starting to realise probably not everyone will. So expressive person, maybe.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm artsy smartsy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whenever I pick my nose, I _always_ find something.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I pay for @#$%$^%%$$


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

People tell me I smell good, which i do.


----------



## Vongola (Jul 10, 2010)

i hope now everyone realizes that we all do share special qualities about ourselves.

We must always remember this 

keep em coming.

im becoming stronger


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

I disagree with a lot of the negative stuff others say about me.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Strange but I'm excellent at presentations. In fact, it's the reason why I get great grades...
Been invited a lot to give presentations.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm empathetic, I'm a very good listener, compassionate, and open minded


----------

